# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  dcouper une image ligne par ligne?

## pomme2pin

Bonjour,

J'ai une image de 1000*5000 pixels au format TIF que je voudrais transformer en 5000 images de 1000*1 pixels au format TIF.
Sauriez vous comment je peux faire a avec ImageJ ou Scilab? (ou autre chose)

Merci pour votre aide!

----------


## pseudocode

Sans programmer spcialement un outil, j'ai comme un doute.  ::koi::

----------


## pomme2pin

mais alors je dois faire comment?
en faite je pensais qu'on pouvais ecrire une macro sous ImageJ qui permette de le faire?

----------


## ToTo13

bonjour,

 - il te faudra commencer par lire ton image et la stocker dans une image Is 5000x1000.
 - ensuite tu cres un tableau T de 5000 images.
 - et pour terminer tu parcours ton image 5000x1000 et tu mets ses pixels dans tes images stockes dans le tableau.



```

```

Ca sera un truc de ce genre...

----------

